# SaltDogg Replacement Tailgate Spreader - $3000 15904



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Like new SaltDogg 9035000 Replacement Tailgate Spreader
We had mounts made for it to fit a regular pick up dump body, but can easily be removed to fit a Dumper Dogg. 
Comes with all wiring and controller. 
Average price new $3500. https://www.millsupply.com/spreader-tailgate-9035000.php?p=18336

Asking $3000
Call or text 814.248.2323 Located in Johnstown PA 15904


----------

